# My 2001 B15 GXE



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

Here are some pics of my 2001 sentra GXE, they start from when I just got it to how it looks now, all of my mods are in my sig, 

http://photos.yahoo.com/mygxeisfaster


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

The B15 is looking much better with the new wheels. Now you just need some more "go" mods.  LOL Keep up the good work!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yea a aem cold air would kick ass....
good luck with the car


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

nice ride!!!


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone, I will have some more pics up soon with my Stillen front lips and Stromung exhaust. All I need now is my intake and coilovers


----------

